# Metal Ammo cans vs Hard Plastic for storage of ammo



## TFirewalker (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking at the sporting goods shop today, there were the metal ammo cans and then they had the hard plastic ammo cans. Both had the O rings intact. 

My thoughts is to get the metal ones because of EMP in case I need to put electronics in them, as well as being more durable. I really haven't seen any added benefit of the plastic ones except they are light weight. I figure anything plastic and with movable parts would break over time.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm with you on that man, the plastic will probably break or it'll get brittle, the metal ones might be heavy but they are obviously built to last.


----------



## TFirewalker (Feb 24, 2012)

Alright, I am glad that I am not the only one crazy enough to think about this type of question. Thank you.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

Just remember, every "crazy" thought you have, about 5million others have already had the same one


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I actually prefer the plastic ammo cans. I use Plano field boxes. They don't rust or require sanding & repainting like the metal ammo cans. They are lighter, have brass latches (again, no rust) and are very low maintenance to keep. 

The metal cans have better handles. Plastic can break, but metal can dent. In the end I went with plastic because of lower upkeep requirements.


----------



## CCSir (Nov 9, 2012)

I have both and don't see a draw back to either of them really. The plastic ones that I keep around I use for keeping regularly rotated ammo in and the metal ones all have long term stock in them.

To each their own.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The metal ones with a good seal are waterproof. We had to stash some extra shells while duck hunting in a managed zone, overboard they went, attached to a decoy and cord.


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

All I've ever used are the metal type as plastic does little for me as a rule. The metal are heavier by a pound or two than the plastic but once filled with ammo regardless they are heavy.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i have both when they deliver my bulk ammo its usually in the metal ones. i dotn mind one way or another as i give them to the kids when i get too many and roatate my stock


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Agreed. Plastic just doesn't cut it in my book.


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

shotlady said:


> i have both when they deliver my bulk ammo its usually in the metal ones. i dotn mind one way or another as i give them to the kids when i get too many and roatate my stock


If you are buying bulk ammo you should seriously consider reloading. I sure does lower the costs and in my opinion you get better ammo better suited to your guns.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

I only use mil-spec cans for ammo storage. They were relatively cheap around Bragg before I PCSed, are cheap around Riley, and are far more durable than most plastic cans. They're also easy to repaint, and re-stencil, which helps when I'm trying to repack them for storage.


----------



## insatiable ONE (Nov 9, 2012)

I have a bunch of metal ammo boxes. 
I am yet to ever needed to sand or repaint them.

They get thrown like a bag of garbage, used to step on. 
I beat em to death. They like punishment like a feening crackhead.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

joec said:


> If you are buying bulk ammo you should seriously consider reloading. I sure does lower the costs and in my opinion you get better ammo better suited to your guns.


 thanks for the tip, but i have too much going on and live in a highrise in los angeles, so the set up, time and space needed for the hobby table just isnt something. i have more money than time. i have considered it, but reloading myself wouldnt meet my lifestyle. my gun range has a reloading room is people wanna use it for free with all the machines and stuff.
my friend owns a factory reload company in burbank. we meet often so i get my stuff at a super price.usually 1/4 to 1/5 of what the public pays. sometimes i score from cabelas when i need new ammo for classes or 22. most pro classes dont allow reload.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I gave reloading up for LENT. The pole barn has too much moisture in the winter, and too hot in the summer, unless I run the A/C.


----------



## UrbanEDCPhoto (Dec 23, 2012)

I use a metal ammo can as my car kit....not light but sure is awesome!


----------



## jarhead1987 (Dec 21, 2012)

I prefer the metal cans also.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Im a military guy who worked specifically with weapons and explosives daily even in routine day to day peace time operations at a weapons depot. I learned a few things about explosives during this time and how to safely store it for long term preservation. Uncle Sam has been playing this game for a long time. There is a reason they use the metal cans...day in day out they are more durable. They can set out on pallets in a open revetment under the tropical heat, the paint may fade but the sun doesnt make them brittle. They hold up better to temperture extremes as well. If the gasket seal is in tact they are water tight too. Cant tell you how many times on the ship, the space was flooded or the sprinkler system was accidently activated. We just sprayed them down with fresh water and restowed it, no problem.

Some may choose plastic but Bro, I am sticking with what I know will work come rain, sleet , snow or shine, and that would be metal ammo cans!


----------



## Anthony (Dec 27, 2012)

metal that way you can stack them and they wont break.
-Anthony


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Plastic is nice it don't rust. But the metal ones will last a few life times and ca be painted. Plastic can not support as much weight when stacked Metal keep stacking
As for weight when you fill them up they are heavy no madder what they are made of.
I own 2 plastic ones the rest at metal


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

I got a buddy sending me 2 of the metal cans, I have enough ammo to justify having them now


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I use metal for ammo storage. Since they all look alike, I label them to identify the contents. I have opened a lot of ammo cans looking for the right one...hence the labels top and front...

I use the plastic boxes for lighter items that need organization such as reloading components like bagged brass primers etc. labeled as well...


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

I started using the 50 cal cans years ago for storage of hand and electric tool that would rust. I worked around products that were caustic and I had to keep all my tools in a tool box on my truck as I was living in an apartment at the time. When I started stockpiling ammo three years ago, I checked out the plastic boxes and wasn't impressed. I use the smaller 30cal boxes. They run about $10 apiece plus shipping.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I been thinking about PVC tubes with water tight screw on caps even for ammo. That would be if I had any to store.


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> I been thinking about PVC tubes with water tight screw on caps even for ammo. That would be if I had any to store.


The PVC makes sense if you plan on burying them, but a metal detector makes that idea futile. Worked with PVC for several years while in the pool trades between stints in the service, Doesn't take much for the threads to lock down to the point you need a pipe wrench to break them apart. A little aqua lube or PJ on the can gaskets and should never have a problem.


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

9UC said:


> The PVC makes sense if you plan on burying them, but a metal detector makes that idea futile. Worked with PVC for several years while in the pool trades between stints in the service, Doesn't take much for the threads to lock down to the point you need a pipe wrench to break them apart. A little aqua lube or PJ on the can gaskets and should never have a problem.


I wouldn't bury ammo in the ground anyway because of condensation.

Anti-seize on the threads [pvc] keep them free.

I store and ship in PVC pipe.


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

Most of the plastic ammo cans I've seen don't seal well.

Even though the seal is there....the fit isn't.

I use a few plastic ones for some primers and for some air gun stuff.
I had to cull through quite a few [new] before I found one or two
as the lids didn't really seat the seal for squat.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

9UC said:


> The PVC makes sense if you plan on burying them, but a metal detector makes that idea futile. Worked with PVC for several years while in the pool trades between stints in the service, Doesn't take much for the threads to lock down to the point you need a pipe wrench to break them apart. A little aqua lube or PJ on the can gaskets and should never have a problem.


 That is why you really need to have a good place to hide them 10 feet out the back door down 4 feet no go.
Metal detectors do not work well in old farm area where old fence post may be all over it the ground. There is a reason drug grows use public land to do there deeds.
You need to think out side the box and be creative. Large peaces of thick lime stone all kinds of ways to mess with the detectors we have more large iron mixed rocks here than you know what to do with.
Once about 4-5 feet down temps stay about the same year round. Bury one end not laying down.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

9UC said:


> Doesn't take much for the threads to lock down to the point you need a pipe wrench to break them apart.


Very true, I've made storage tubes from 6' PVC, and the threaded plug is the weak link in the system, it's not that they are weak in a structural sense, its that if tightened enough to get a good seal they become a real bugger to take off...one you need a tool of some type to get it loosened and two getting a good purchase on the tube while employing the tool can be a real challenge...


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

I dont like plastic


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I use both and like both for different reasons. I hate rust so the plastic ones are great. The metal ones are tough so with the addition of securing bolts and a lock become great lock boxes. The plastic ones are lighter and don't scuff so they make great range gear containers. I don't think you will go wrong getting either one so price and availability win the day.


----------



## pdog (Mar 3, 2013)

Strictly metal here also, have lots of them with ammo and some with batteries. Converting one now to be fireproof with sheet rock, same stuff they use in gun safes. Will store paper items it, then inside the fireproof gun vault for double protection. I have 1 large plastic ammo box I use for gun cleaning supplies, no more.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Yes, both, becouse of the locking function of the metal cans, the plastic ammo cans would be easy to open with just a decent pair of wire cutters. but i do like plastc for some of my gear, have one just full of batteries, need to start using those up, and cycle new ones.
Its like you said, price and availabity, as the Surplus store in my area are charging too much for ammo cans. In my opinion.


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

I am a metal man myself. Never own plastic. I may need to try one?


----------



## AvengersAssembled (Dec 13, 2012)

I've just always used metal, it's my personal preference. I've had more luck finding them on sale, too!


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Both will out live you...


----------

